# Upcoming AFX releases



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I was looking through some online hobby shop sites for upcoming AFX cars, and came across these. I had seen pics of a few of these, but not all. 
The descriptions came from the web sites, but the comments are my guesses.

AFX70300 Porsche 962 #17 (blue Repsol from 1989?)
AFX70301 Porsche 962 #5 (white Repsol from 1988?)
AFX70303 Audi R10 test car (flat black- pics have been posted)
AFX70304 Peugeot 908 Oreca (Matmut- pics have been posted)
AFX70338 Peugeot 908 SPA #3 (Total livery from 2010?)
AFX70340 GT40 #4 (copper with green accent- pics have been posted)
AFX70640 Mercedes C9 #62 (silver Sauber)

I think the 962's and Mercedes could have the new lowered bodies.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I didn't think the rules of the forum allowed the posting of pornography!

Lowered 962s and Saubers at long last. I am so looking forward to them. Thanks for posting the news GTPGuy. Let us know if you get any release dates.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Great news. Been waiting for these to come out. Steve told us quite a while ago they were re-doing the 962. At least now they are on the way.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Here are the tentative release dates for the new AFX slot cars -

AFX 70300 Porsche 962 #17 - 11/2012
AFX 70301 Porsche 962 #5 - 11/2012
AFX 70303 Audi R10 test car - 9/2012
AFX 70304 Peugeot 908 Oreca - 4/2013
AFX 70338 Peugeot 908 SPA #3 - 11/2012
AFX 70340 GT40 #4 - 9/2012
AFX 70640 Mercedes C9 #62 - 11/2012

Best regards,
Brian
__________________
BRS Hobbies - AFX Slot Cars


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

So where's the pics??


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Tough that the world of endurance racing is changing faster than AFX can hope to keep up. Peugot goes, Toyota arrives with Audi's new hybrid. But very nice to see new releases coming, would be nicer if they were picked up by Hobby Lobby in time for the holidays like the AW cars. Would make shopping almost tolerable.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

sethndaddy said:


> So where's the pics??


Mock-ups of the Oreca 908 and test R10 have been out for ages, the GT40 even longer. I'm sure when there are more images released nobody will have to ask for them.

'Patience grasshopper'.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I just want to know, when the _heck_ are they gonna do a 69 Charger?


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

I think it is clear that AFX's focus is elsewhere right now, thankfully.

There is a huge amount of older stuff out there, it is actually nice to get something modern to run.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Consider this an offical warning.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is the Audi:




























And the 908 mock-up:





























Courtesy of Tycofan.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is the GT40, one can see this listed with a photo in many stores:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Alright, everyone - listen to me carefully. 

If you're going to make claims that someone is using a Sock Puppet Account, you need to present proof to a Mod or Administrator. _Do not_ post it in "the court of public opinion", as there is no such thing here on Hobby Talk.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

SplitPoster said:


> Tough that the world of endurance racing is changing faster than AFX can hope to keep up. Peugot goes, Toyota arrives with Audi's new hybrid. But very nice to see new releases coming, would be nicer if they were picked up by Hobby Lobby in time for the holidays like the AW cars. Would make shopping almost tolerable.


Thankfully we have the Australian decal maestro to help us keep up. The TS030 'dubbed' over a 908 would look killer for example.

I'm probably more excited about the Porches. Group C is brilliant, I went and saw the cars a couple of week back at Silverstone, what they must of been like in their day I can only wonder.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So.......

No Chargers? Maybe a Superbird? ...... a Cunningham?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree, some vintage racers would be nice. I'm betting that AW will have a huge hit on their hands with the Nostalgia Drag racing cars.

I haven't bought any of the latest TOMY/AFX cars. I'd love to see some other options like Lamborghini or Bugatti Veryons. Something more mainstream. The detail is very nice on these current releases, but I don't have any in my back yard or even on the street. At least I have seen a Lamborghini Muricileago parked in a garage down the street. Heck, for their meek numbers I have a friend who owns both a Superbird and a Daytona Charger. These are cars I can get into. 

Tomy Has a great chassis, but AW has a great price... I can usually buy 2 cars for the price of one. Heck I can buy 2 AW chassis and 3 bodies for the price of one Tomy car. I'll Pass again on these TOMY offerings. Maybe I'll buy some more of their track. Now there's something I like.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

I know where you are trying to go guys, good ones 

I guess we are lucky that AFX cater for race cars (after all, most tracks we build are race tracks, although one does sometimes see some really nice street-themed ones), and AW swamp-blitz the street stuff that excites a lot of HT users.

With Hornby doing quirky stuff and Walthers Nascars, we are pigs in clover.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

I can't wait to see mo betta pictures of these!



 nice to see that Audi...


----------

